
Ask HN: Options for Virus scanning of documents uploaded to my web application - sidcool
In my web application we are accepting use uploaded documents (mostly PDF). The web application is backed by a Kubernetes&#x2F;Docker based API platform.<p>We are doing the file extension check but that may not be enough. I would like to introduce a that would be a Document Scanner as a Service. It would be helpful if it had following characteristics:<p>1.  Document scanner to check if it is an executable and can harm Linux envionments.<p>2.  Scanner to check if the document has any malicious code that could be executed on user machines if they download the document later.<p>3.  Anything that I may have missed.<p>It would help if it&#x27;s an API that could be integrated in a Microservices ecosystem.
======
forgotmypw38
Well, I saw this in the queue not far from your submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21905793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21905793)

~~~
sidcool
Thanks! I totally missed this.

